# Kenwood 1021 help



## Yogez (Aug 11, 2004)

I went to this shop to get my amps hooked up and these fools said my Old Kenwood KAC-1021 is too old and would not push some Adiobahn 12", so after they tried to up sell me some other s**t i told them to just hook up what i gave them. They hooked it up un-briged and it sounds O.K.
I want my ride to hit, how could i bridge the amp and Woofers?
here's what it looks like:









any help would be appreciated......


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, that amp might not be bridgeable. Do you have a plug with wires off of it you use to connect the speakers? If so, not bridgeable unless there is a switch on the side of the amp that says "stereo" and "mono". I'm guessing your speakers are probably single 4 ohm anyway, so you couldn't bridge it safely even if it was bridgeable.


----------



## Yogez (Aug 11, 2004)

The side of the amps has a switch wich says Stereo and Bridged, a few years back (90/94) I had this running some Kicker Comps "15 pounding in my '65 Impala. the dude at the stereo shop tried to say it's because it's too old and the technology has changed since then...WTF 
I can't remember if they were wired Parallel or both neg to a pos and both pos to a pos.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogez_@Apr 30 2005, 02:32 PM
> *The side of the amps has a switch wich says Stereo and Bridged, a few years back (90/94) I had this running some Kicker Comps "15 pounding in my '65 Impala. the dude at the stereo shop tried to say it's because it's too old and the technology has changed since then...WTF
> I can't remember if they were wired Parallel or both neg to a pos and both pos to a pos.
> [snapback]3077291[/snapback]​*


While it is bridgeable, its only 4 ohms mono. So, unless you have dual 4 ohm speakers, or single 8 ohm speakers, bridging isn't a good idea.

Technology has changed, but not so that amp wont work.


----------



## Imy01 (May 10, 2007)

My uncle bought the KAC-1021 when it first came out...He'd never give i up. I've seen it outperform a pair of SoloBaric L7's with no problem, and it never chips out. Don't listen to the car shops, they don't know what they're talkin about. I just spent a ton of money buying a wrecked 1021 and having Kenwood repair it (AND WARRANTY IT!). It's got an unbeatable sound....


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

shops just try to make more money off of you so the give you bs


----------

